# John Owen: The Reformed religion and Arminianism cannot dwell together



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 28, 2020)

Who would have thought that our church would ever have given entertainment to these Belgic semi-Pelagians, who have cast dirt upon the faces and raked up the ashes of all those great and pious souls whom God magnified, in using as his instruments to reform his church; to the least of which the whole troop of Arminians shall never make themselves equal, though they swell till they break?

What benefit did ever come to this church by attempting to prove that the chief part _in the several degrees of our salvation is to be ascribed unto ourselves, rather than God_? — which is the head and sum of all the controversies between them and us. And must not the introducing and fomenting of a doctrine so opposite to that truth our church hath quietly enjoyed ever since the first Reformation necessarily bring along with it schisms and dissensions, so long as any remain who love the truth, or esteem the gospel above preferment? ...

For more, see John Owen: The Reformed religion and Arminianism cannot dwell together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

